# This New Service Is Just What Uber Needed!



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

http://www.break.com/video/awesome-new-uber-feature-2818585


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

. I honestly do not know about having some stranger taking my car like this just for an Uber ride.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberDETROIT now in the city near you


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

LOL. UberSIEZE


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

puber said:


> UberDETROIT now in the city near you


The Uber driver in the video. Well , he didn't look to impressed. I could be wrong.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

If this happens in Boston. I will have to stop driving for Uber if this is mandatory. I won't let anyone drive my car. Sorry,


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Kim Chi...this is obviously satire. Definitely not real. But, I do have a wonderful ocean I can sell you the full rights to for a mere $5,000


----------



## ubermylie (Feb 13, 2015)

Hilarious!1


----------

